# WoW Players - Frostwolf Server?



## Ranwulf (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone play WoW on Frostwolf US?

Level 70 Rogue - Unicion.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 28, 2008)

Not that server sorry (and in the UK)

but I also play now...new addiction 

level 22 and ugh...Darkmoon Faire


----------



## Ragnar (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope. I play on the Terenas server in the UK. Lvl 70 hunter (Muldoon) & currently levelling a druid (Swampey) - hit 55 last night.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 29, 2008)

I should have added that I'm a night elf  - warrior
I'm complete rubbish though.

Played guild wars for over a year and I still couldn't grasp the whole...chain spells, matching armour with skills etc business


----------

